# My Google Glass edition has arrived! (Pictures)



## ChrisM (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey,

First of all I would like to thank Keith Myers for the google glass invite! 

Yesterday I was sitting in my house all Cozy when suddenly boom! I got a google glass invite!



I got all excited and immediately paid the $1500 fee within minutes of receiving the invite. Once I ordered it says it will be sent out in 5-8 days. So I was like ok ill wait.. 

A couple hours later I got this:



My first thought was woot!!! 5-8 days turned into less then 24 hours.

At a little before noon this arrived:  

I opened it up to find this: 



Some attachable sun glasses: 

and then finally THE GOOGLE GLASS: 

If you have seen pictures of me before you know I wear prescription glasses. You may wonder how that works well with the help of a T4 Screw driver a zip tie and some electrical tape *BOOM*:



*IT WORKS! *


----------



## MannDude (Jan 8, 2014)

Wait, ha, you taped your prescription lenses over or under these?

Is Google Glass going to be your daily eye-wear now?


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 8, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Wait, ha, you taped your prescription lenses over or under these?


The google glass is over my perception glasses. The tape is in the back.



MannDude said:


> Is Google Glass going to be your daily eye-wear now?


Yes they are! I am going to see about getting contacts though. Something awesome that happened when I called my eye doctors office today to set up an appointment was originally my appointment was suppose to be next month, then I told her why before we hung up and she was like omg thats awesome and it suddenly became next week.


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

Someone just bought an overpriced toy.  

Congrats.   Now you are now a  F-list celebrity.

(PS: might want to edit your personal details/address from the shipping labels)

While eating, shopping, etc. people are going to look at your in strange ways.  When the locals get that you are actively interfaced and feeding the borgs, well, they won't be so nice.

Meh... Requires a smart phone to work....


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

<--- You like my smart glasses?

I like how they use "beautiful" women in the literature/materials.

Let me know when pretty women start sporting these.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't care if it would make me look funny, it's freaking GOOGLE GLASS! I could like... do stuff with it!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Someone just bought an overpriced toy.
> 
> Congrats.   Now you are now a  F-list celebrity.
> 
> ...



It's something I couldn't live without so I had to get it, I don't care about my address it appeared on everyone's invoices that were emailed to them when I owned FTN and it's brands also it's everywhere online. I didn't try to hide it like some companies.


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> I don't care if it would make me look funny, it's freaking GOOGLE GLASS! I could like... do stuff with it!


Someone will buy your organs so you can Glass 

You could do stuff with a shovel too


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> It's something I couldn't live without so I had to get it, I don't care about my address it appeared on everyone's invoices that were emailed to them when I owned FTN and it's brands also it's everywhere online. I didn't try to hide it like some companies.


Couldn't live without Glass?    e-crackpipe.

Nice on the address    Just remind folks of your fondness of things that go boom 

Time for some Glass shooting videos.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 8, 2014)

How much do the zip ties add to the immersion?


----------



## texteditor (Jan 8, 2014)

Cosplaying as the protagonist of lost William Gibson story "_Johnny Moronic_"


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Couldn't live without Glass?    e-crackpipe.
> 
> Nice on the address    Just remind folks of your fondness of things that go boom
> 
> Time for some Glass shooting videos.



Haha yeah I will have to try to make a shooting vid tomorrow:

To hold you over here is one of driving with them on for the first time: https://plus.google.com/100975252735937332330/posts/ArSvv6JKnYo

Also one of me playing Pinball: https://plus.google.com/100975252735937332330/posts/dXL98MqF35Z

As of now I am just messing around with them and seeing what I can do. The developer side of me is coming later.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 8, 2014)

texteditor said:


> How much do the zip ties add to the immersion?



They really don't effect it much once you trim them down.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 8, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> The developer side of me is coming later.


_Novel new Google Glass application attempts to predict intelligence of the subject of focus by analyzing hue and tint of face_


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

texteditor said:


> _Novel new Google Glass application attempts to predict intelligence of the subject of focus by analyzing hue and tint of face_


Dude, there's an app for that?


----------



## johnlth93 (Jan 8, 2014)

Dude this is awesome. 

Any comment for it so far?


----------



## KMyers (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmm... Chris sporting an Android Device??? What sorcery is this?

Oh yeh...


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 8, 2014)

johnlth93 said:


> Dude this is awesome.
> 
> Any comment for it so far?


I love them, I can't wait to try them when I get contacts though, it works with prescription glasses but I wouldn't recommend using it with them. 

I can view vpsboard with them. 





KMyers said:


> Hmm... Chris sporting an Android Device??? What sorcery is this?
> 
> Oh yeh...



I am going to have to get an android phone to since I can't text on it using iOS.


----------



## dano (Jan 8, 2014)

Glass seems cool, and I am sure there are useful apps that will be developed for it and it will be useful to it's users. Personally I am not a fan of the wearable computing craze that is happening today. There has to be a point where you say to yourself,  "do I really need all these devices?" For me, I noticed that the tablets that everyone wanted and needed, aren't used as much as I had imagined(our family has two and doesn't use them anymore). I almost feel that these glass type devices will go down the same path, with everyone wanting them at first cause they were the "end all be all" device, and then slowly fading into the distance. Plus, I would feel like a creep to have a computer on my face...people are already worried if your taking pics or vids of them, so I would rather avoid that whole situation.


----------



## Jade (Jan 8, 2014)

Thats really cool  Expensive, but cool.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome Chris, you can record your trip and review it later to see what your eyes have missed along the way.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks cool I will wait for the price to go down a bit and the bugs to get worked out.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 9, 2014)

dano said:


> Glass seems cool, and I am sure there are useful apps that will be developed for it and it will be useful to it's users. Personally I am not a fan of the wearable computing craze that is happening today. There has to be a point where you say to yourself,  "do I really need all these devices?" For me, I noticed that the tablets that everyone wanted and needed, aren't used as much as I had imagined(our family has two and doesn't use them anymore). I almost feel that these glass type devices will go down the same path, with everyone wanting them at first cause they were the "end all be all" device, and then slowly fading into the distance. Plus, I would feel like a creep to have a computer on my face...people are already worried if your taking pics or vids of them, so I would rather avoid that whole situation.


I have a few tablets laying around that only get used like when I fly somewhere.



Jade said:


> Thats really cool  Expensive, but cool.


Worth every penny.



vRozenSch00n said:


> Awesome Chris, you can record your trip and review it later to see what your eyes have missed along the way.


Haha yeah you never know what you may have missed. 



Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> Looks cool I will wait for the price to go down a bit and the bugs to get worked out.


You might not have to wait much longer rumor has it that a consumer version might be out in the next few months.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 9, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Haha yeah you never know what you may have missed.


Go to a beach party and you might find a very good use of it


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 9, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Go to a beach party and you might find a very good use of it


It might be a little cold for that at the moment. It's a whole 14 F* outside


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 9, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> It might be a little cold for that at the moment. It's a whole 14 F* outside


Yeah, in Michigan it is freezing. Save it for summer


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 11, 2014)

Walked downtown today with my google glass took a few attempts but I got a pretty nice picture of the recently renovated Vogue Theatre.


----------



## budi1413 (Jan 12, 2014)

It's over 9000. If you know what i mean.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 12, 2014)

budi1413 said:


> It's over 9000. If you know what i mean.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Walked downtown today with my google glass took a few attempts but I got a pretty nice picture of the recently renovated Vogue Theatre.


Is that in downtown Manistee? I don't recall seeing that.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Is that in downtown Manistee? I don't recall seeing that.



Yes it is, they just finished restoring it. When you were here all that was there was scuffling and tarps covering the building when they were restoring the outside of it. 

If what I learned in school is correct the Vogue theatre was the first movie theatre in the midwest to show movies in color. It's been around since the late 1800's I believe.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jan 13, 2014)

Any reason why you're not getting LASIK to get rid of the perception glasses?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 13, 2014)

LASIK is stopgap.  While convenient, it's not permanent, and should be considered an 'expendable income' solution.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jan 13, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> it's not permanent


I think this only applies to people who's myopia/presbyopia is changing over time.

I have -5.25 diopter vision for the past 15 years or so, no increase/decrease whatsoever, and I've been told that I'm probably not going to need to repeat the operation ever in the future.

Now if I have to repeat it after 15-20 years I still wouldn't really mind. Waking up in the morning, or showering and be able to SEE is far more exciting


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah, if mine had lasted 15 (or hell, even 10) years I would've considered it a better investment.  But the initial screwup (and this from the most qualified doc in the area) took three visits.  And even after that, I needed glasses again after maybe a year and a half, tops.  I can see fine without them - but with a slight blur to everything - though I do need them for any extended comp work unless I want the monitor close to my face.

The oddest thing is my eyes seem to be much more light-sensitive.  And while being able to adjust to and see in low-light is pretty handy, having to work in an office with flourescent lighting is headache-inducing.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

George_Fusioned said:


> Any reason why you're not getting LASIK to get rid of the perception glasses?


I was thinking about LASIK but after an examination they said that it wouldn't be a good idea. Because with how bad my eyes are it would most likely require several visits throughout the years and possibly not be fully corrected at all.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

All I can say is NUTRITION my vision impaired friends.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 16, 2014)

In less then 12 hours I will find out if I am able to get contacts or not. 

I still need to go out shooting with them on.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jan 16, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> I love them, I can't wait to try them when I get contacts though, it works with prescription glasses but I wouldn't recommend using it with them.
> 
> I can view vpsboard with them.
> 
> ...


This looks so damn awesome! I am going to get my hand on it if it EVER get to my country  

 




Chris Miller said:


> Walked downtown today with my google glass took a few attempts but I got a pretty nice picture of the recently renovated Vogue Theatre.


The photo is pretty clear though


----------



## KMyers (Jan 16, 2014)

johnlth93 said:


> This looks so damn awesome! I am going to get my hand on it if it EVER get to my country


As bad as it sounds, I would not expect to see this outside of the US any time soon. 

I will say that I am having a blast with Glass.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

What did you have to do to get that invite?


----------



## KMyers (Jan 16, 2014)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> What did you have to do to get that invite?


I was selected as one of the first 3,000 to get Glass back in April. I have had them since June. As a Glass owner, I can sometimes invite others to purchase Glass (as I did with Chris Miller )


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 16, 2014)

Good news! My contacts will be in next week.

While I was at the Optometrists office I think everyone there tried out my google glass and took pictures. 













I am getting new prescription eye glasses along with my google glass so I decided to try my google glass over the one's I chose to see how it works: 

I can't wait till next week.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 18, 2014)

Heh, that's definitely a nice purchase indeed, but I'm personally waiting for the Oculus Rift myself.



Aldryic C said:


> LASIK is stopgap.  While convenient, it's not permanent, and should be considered an 'expendable income' solution.


Coming from world renowned eye surgeons my relatives work with - never go LASIK. You are way better off wearing glasses.

If you're going to get contacts - get disposable ones. Well, they're all disposable, but opt for the 24 hour or weekly ones. The shorter the life span of the contact lens, the better they are for your eyes because they are less durable by letting more oxygen through.

Are Google planning to make the glass used in these prescription based for those that need it?


----------



## lonea (Jan 19, 2014)

Is there any real world application in using glass yet ?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 19, 2014)

lonea said:


> Is there any real world application in using glass yet ?


Stalking and voyeurism.


----------



## KMyers (Jan 19, 2014)

lonea said:


> Is there any real world application in using glass yet ?


Yes. Glass can translate text in real time by simply saying "Ok Glass, Translate This" and looking at the text. This is great for travelers. Glass is also the best GPS I have ever used.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like the guys at Google Glass think the same as me and I don't need glasses:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57617792-93/google-glass-now-framed-for-prescriptions/


----------



## wdq (Jan 28, 2014)

Hopefully they'll make an updated version of the prescription frames where the Google Glass part is removable from the frames. Without that feature you'll need to have another pair of glasses just for things like driving and when in a movie theater where you could get in trouble for wearing Google Glass.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 7, 2014)

I got my contacts Last week finally (They were on backorder) and I failed horribly at putting them in so they wouldn't let me take them home. So I was able to come back Tuesday and try again and I got them in right away, so far I love them expect the putting them in part.

Ironically I think i've been using my google glass less since I got contacts then before.  :huh:


----------



## KMyers (Feb 7, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> I got my contacts Last week finally (They were on backorder) and I failed horribly at putting them in so they wouldn't let me take them home. So I was able to come back Tuesday and try again and I got them in right away, so far I love them expect the putting them in part.
> 
> Ironically I think i've been using my google glass less since I got contacts then before.  :huh:


They now have the official frames for order.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 7, 2014)

KMyers said:


> They now have the official frames for order.



Yeah but unfortunately they look horrible.


----------



## trewq (Feb 7, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> love them expect the putting them in part.


I have been wearing contacts on and off for the last 4 years. You won't even have to thing about what you are doing soon


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 10, 2014)

trewq said:


> I have been wearing contacts on and off for the last 4 years. You won't even have to thing about what you are doing soon



It took a couple weeks but I am a pro at putting contacts in now.


----------

